# looking for



## rick (Oct 5, 2006)

I've gotten my 1973 Schwinn Super LeTour back on the road but the stem was destroyed in the effort. The one I have now is a gooseneck and I'm looking for an orginal or a new one that is similar. i believe it is a 21.15 MM diameter whre it fits into the steering head. So far no luck with my search.
Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 5, 2006)

I have an old le tour I'll check it out for you and let you know.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 7, 2006)

ok, sorry it took so long for me to get to this but I have a Le'Tour it has the high flange quick release rims, and the Le'tour crank (it is actually cast into the arms). it also has a nice aluminum stem and bars and the chrome tipped fork. it is all original as far as I know. I think the frame is even Chrome-moly. the only real problem with the bike is that it is one of the super huge frame bikes that Schwinn used to make for some reason. I'm 6'1" and it is too big for me even. I have a '73 World Traveler that I ride around. I would take $40.00 for the whole Le'Tour you pay shipping.
let me know.
Scott


----------

